# When should a bitch be scanned to confirm a pregnancy?



## thedogwhisperer

Hi can anyone tell me when a bitch should be scanned to confirm pregnancy. My vet scanned my girl and couldn't see any puppies she is 28 days since the last mating. this is a planned mating and both parents are health tested.

Thanks

Dee


----------



## missmoomoo

they can be visible from 28 days... I would have another re scan in a week as she may have taken later than expected.... But also you have to remember a scan is only as good as the person using the equipment. If they aren't experienced in scanning for pregnancy then pups have been known to be missed


----------



## swarthy

I tend to leave mine until closer to 5 weeks to allow for any 'delays' in fertilisation - not only this, but some bitches do tend to find scanning stressful, and I have known of a few who have shown pups at around 4 weeks, and then at 5 weeks + nothing  

I can remember when I had my first litter - the stud owner wasn't keen on my scanning because of the stress factor - I did cancel one appointment at 4 weeks, but by 5 my curiosity got the better of me  I followed her advice about scanning her standing up etc to reduce the stress factor - we saw 4 babies and had 8  mum in this instance couldn't have cared less - she loved every single thing about being pregnant, from the mating through to still trying to feed the remaining pups and clearing up after them at 10 / 11 weeks  (unfortunately, her own daughter was completely the opposite )


----------



## dexter

my scanner does them around 28-30 days, doesn't shave coats and dogs are so relaxed. also if they have nore than one mating she'll tell you which mating she took on.


----------



## thedogwhisperer

I am in the north east england area are there any scanners near me?


----------



## missmoomoo

Petscan, 01673 858919. West Barkwith - on the A157 just past Wragby on the way to Lincoln.
or there is this place but I have never used either so can't recommend them!


----------

